# PH1 Blizzard Plows and parts....



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Downsizing our snow removal ops and have 2 Blizzard PH1 810's and possibly one 760HD all in very good condition. Also have numerous undercarriages for various makes and models. Truck and plow side harnesses, quite a few new parts and pieces, think there is a damaged 810 for parts, used pump/valve block assembly, etc. PM if you are looking for anything and will check to see if we have it and will take pics for you. Flexible on pricing, the more you buy the cheaper the prices!

Plows only start at $2,500 each, may be less depending if they need edges.


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order (Sep 12, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Lawn 'N' Order said:


> Where are you located?


15 min from Cincy OH


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

I dont need blades but I'll take any parts, undercarriages, or harnesses the blade buyer(s) doesnt want.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

OK, I'll let you know. Anything in particular you're looking for?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Any controllers?
Plow wiring harnesses.
Valves?


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

dieselss said:


> Any controllers?
> Plow wiring harnesses.
> Valves?


Yes, to controllers, need to check how many before splitting plows/accessories. What style? 810 or straight?

New and used plow and truck side harnesses.

Not sure on valves, think there are some solenoids floating around though.

Any part numbers in particular?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

98Chevy2500 said:


> Any part numbers in particular?


No just looking to have a few on hand.
And 810
Any pics of the plows by chance?


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

dieselss said:


> No just looking to have a few on hand.
> And 810
> Any pics of the plows by chance?


Started sorting through parts this weekend....what a mess

Have one new each plow side and truck side harness. Numerous used but in good condition truck side harnesses (one was on backup truck, never had a plow plugged in to it.) Several used plow side harnesses but doubtfull that all the pins are there, will have to look closer.

No valves, but have a couple solenoids.

Have at least one extra controller, could be a shoebox or "pistol grip". still have more to sort through on that shelf.

Lots of small misc parts, one used powerpack/valve body for sure...

Undercarriages include at least one 99-07 Superduty (maybe 2 or more), one off of a 05 GMC 3500 4x4, one from a late 80's early 90's ford.

Waiting for a buyer to pickup a v-box this week, then will be able to pull plows off the rack and take pics.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Ill take your truck side and plow side harnesses. Dont need any of the mounts


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

What would you want for the O5 GMC mount?


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

fastjohnny said:


> What would you want for the O5 GMC mount?


Check your pm's


----------

